# Field range



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

*More range pics*









The 20 and 25 yarder









The 40, 45 and 45 WU


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Last ones for now!*










The 35 fan and 50 yarder










The 55 and 65 yarder










And finally the 60 yarder and 80 WU (shouldn't have used the tele lens:embara

Will post more of folks actually shooting the course!

John


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*Course Layout*

Awesome looking course.  How many acres does it cover?

Todd


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice job. I'm jealous.

We've got some land up in upstate NY that I hope to retire on someday (soon). Would look to do something similar.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

It only covers about 3-4 acres but is surrounded by woods and fields.
John


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you work for the company that makes the block? Those things are spendy and looks like you gota a bunch of em! VERY NICE!! :beer:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nino said:


> Do you work for the company that makes the block? Those things are spendy and looks like you gota a bunch of em! VERY NICE!! :beer:


Got them used from my archery shop, so got a good deal on them. They are used but will work good for field:thumbs_up
John


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

sharkred7 said:


> Here's the pics of my field range. It's finally finished, after a late spring and crappy weather! It's 7 targets and 2 trips around gives a full half.
> Any one wants to come try it you are more than welcome!!


Where about in WI do you live ,my in-laws have a cabin on Lake Superior we go up about twice a year. Might have to bring my bow with.:wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Nice looking range ya got going.*

I am setting up a few targets here at a lake area that i live at.

I got the permission from all the lake assoc. folks and the Insurance company also. 

I trimmed out a couple of small trees and some dead stuff and set one target so far.

Went over to shoot one day and found this note attached to the target,

("Keep cutting down my trees like that and i will end the world sooner than you think" GOD)

Guess we got a few tree huggers in the area? AC


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

mw31 said:


> Where about in WI do you live ,my in-laws have a cabin on Lake Superior we go up about twice a year. Might have to bring my bow with.:wink:


Rice Lake area about an hour and a half south of Superior
John


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> I am setting up a few targets here at a lake area that i live at.
> 
> I got the permission from all the lake assoc. folks and the Insurance company also.
> 
> ...


Makes you wonder how long your targets would last in that type of environment


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Last night was a good one on the field course. I shot it with my 10yr old and shot a season high 269(BH). We watched the sun set as we shot the last 2 targets.

As we exited the wood line we saw a large black bear come out of the woods across the field. He was feeding between 2 herds of about 8-10 deer, they paid no attention to him either!

Times like that make you really appreciate life and forget about the little thngs that seemed SO important earlier.

John


----------



## JbarC (Apr 20, 2008)

Im lucky, I live 2 miles from the oldest archery club in Texas. a full 28 target certified course. went out twice today. But having a course in your own backyard is better.


----------



## longbows101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome course ! If I lived a few hundred miles closer I'd like to shoot it for sure !


----------

